# Ariens 824



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an Ariens 824 snowblower, that the drive gear doesn't seem to be acting right. I do not seem to be able to go thru snow like I use to. I've adjusted the cable, and we had some heavy snow yesterday and I've noticed that I had to push more than usual. And when I got done snowblowing, I was going toward my shed with the snow blower and I noticed black spots coming from under the rear casing. The snow blower seems to be moving fine, just when there is a heavy load it seems to have touble. Now, I don't know if the black drips was just water splashing up inside the case and some oil being mixed with it and dripping down or if I have a problem.
I did not take the cover off the case, because I don't know which way to tip the machine. Also, wouldn't know what to look for.
I don't want to bring it to the repair shop, in case nothing was wrong...he seems to keep the machines longer than needed, and pretty much has the attitude of "it's done, when it's done."
I can't be without my snowblower for weeks.
Any suggestions
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... My guess is, the Black stuff is from the drive Belt, 'n you need a New 1...


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

which way should I tip this thing, towards the handles or the other way??


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I believe it seperates just forward of the wheels, just aft of the chute...


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

The snow blower still moves, could it still be the drive belt??


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Barry J said:


> The snow blower still moves, could it still be the drive belt??


Yes, it certainly could be your belt wearing out. It could also be the cable/rod needing to be tightened. 

It could actually be several things, but it's really hard to know without some more information. Perhaps even some pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some pictures...see attachments


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

ok, I took it apart, the friction disc is missing about 90% of the rubber. It is suppose to have rubber around it right??

I found bird seed in the case, and I just killed a mouse, I think the mouse chewed on my friction disc rubber or it just wore down after 9 years of use???

The friction plate also has grooves worn into it...will I have to replace both???

Is this an easy job????
thanks
Barry
New pic attached


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that is in rough shape. It will definately need a new friction disk and probably a new plate as well. Have you been to the Ariens site? They have info on your particular model. They will ask you for the model number and maybe even your serial number. They will also have a list of Arien parts dealers in your area. 

Changing belts and disks in 10 degree temps in no fun. Once was enough for me. Now, I open her up in the fall and do all those preventative maintenence things.


----------

